# 3accès à mon Mac" et B-Box2 Belgacom



## Lepeer (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner Accès à mon Mac avec mon routeur B-Box 2 Belgacom...
(avant j'avais un simple modem adsl et une borne Airport Extreme et ça marchait très bien!)...

Est-ce que quelqu'un ici y est arrivé et peut m'expliquer (avec des mots simples  ) comment faire?

Merci d'avance à mes amis belges!


----------



## jethro2008 (13 Juillet 2010)

Procédure:

- mettre le Mac en adressage ip fixe;
- consulter: http://support.apple.com/kb/ts1629  qui liste les ports TCP et UDP utilisés par les produits Apple, et repérer ceux qui concernent Back To My Mac
- ouvrir la console d'administration de la BBox 2 et aller sur Advanced Settings - Lan Servers
- ajouter les ports à router dans la liste en faisant bien attention à TCP et/ou UDP et comme adresse de destination indiquer l'ip locale fixe du Mac
- essayer le tout
- éventuellement redémarrer la BBox pour être sûr que ces nouvelles règles sont prises en compte.

Voici ce que dit Apple sur le sujet: When signing into MobileMe and enabling Back to My Mac, TCP port 443 is used. For connections between machines, Back to My Mac typically uses UDP port 4500.

Voici la kb

Par ailleurs, je suppose que si vous avez toujours l'Airport Extreme, elle est en mode bridge.

JLM


----------



## Lepeer (13 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ces infos...

Mais c'est bien comme ça que j'ai configuré le routeur, débranché la borne extrème, et malgré ça j'ai toujours le message comme quoi plusieurs équipement fournissent une traduction d'adresse réseau (NAT)... et que donc Accès à mon Mac ne fonctionne pas...

Voilà ce que j'ai...


ISAKMP	Yes	UDP	500	500	500	192.168.1.100	


Multicast	Yes	TCP	5354	5354	5354	192.168.1.100	


iC4500	Yes	UDP	4500	4500	4500	192.168.1.100	


iC5353	Yes	UDP	5353	5353	5353	192.168.1.100	


iC4502	Yes	UDP	4502	4502	4500	192.168.1.3	


iC5356	Yes	UDP	5356	5356	5353	192.168.1.3	


New Entry


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement, dans votre système il n'y a qu'un routeur donc un seul NAT mais... les BBox 2 gèrent la tv et le tél en plus, et ne peuvent pas être configurée en bridge. 

Je pense que le noeud est là parce que par exemple Apple Remote Desktop ne fonctionne pas non plus.

Je serais curieux de savoir si le partage d'écran via iChat fonctionne, parce que dans ce cas-là on fait du tunneling d'IP4 à l'intérieur d'IP6, donc en principe une connexion directe de Mac à Mac.

Si cela vous dit de faire un essai, je suis sur iChat avec l'identifiant tarmacshop@mac.com

JLM


----------



## Lepeer (14 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour les test, cela semble donc impossible...

Pour info, j'ai même essayé ceci, sans succès pour Accès à mon Mac, qui semble fonctionner avec les XBOX360

"Salut à tous, 

J'ai la solution pour la b-box 2. 

Entrer cette adresse dans votre navigateur. 
http://192.168.1.1/ 

Advanced Settings 

1-Menu Firewall et onglet DMZ Host 
Cocher la case "DMZ Host IP Address" et entre l'ip de votre console et Apply. 

2-Menu Route et entrer l'ip de la console 
DHCP relay: enabled et Apply. 

Laisser Typical Security pour firewall ça ne change rien. 

ça fonctionne très bien, plus de nat modéré."


----------



## jethro2009 (14 Juillet 2010)

Cela ne m'étonne pas trop.

En plus ce serait mettre le Mac en direct sur le net.


----------



## Lepeer (14 Juillet 2010)

J'ai résolu ma problématique en activant le serveur vnc du mac, en prenant une adresse dyndns, et en modifiant la b-Box pour qu'elle la mette à jour automatiquement et en mettant un port forward dans les lan settings sur mon iMac en adresse fixe.

En tapant mon adresse dyndns sous la forme vnc://adresse dyn dns dans Safari, ça ouvre l'application partage d'écran et ça fait la même chose


----------



## jethro2009 (14 Juillet 2010)

Bien sûr, mais ce n'est que du partage d'écran, vous n'avez pas un accès afp au disque par exemple.

Mais si cela vous convient, et bien tout est parfait !

JLM


----------



## Lepeer (15 Juillet 2010)

Sinon, j'ai trouvé ça:
B-Box 2 en pur bridge et une Extreme derrière qui gére la connexion Ppoe et la distribution DHCP, NAT UpNP...

http://www.pointslash.eu/?p=113

A tester...


----------



## jethro2009 (15 Juillet 2010)

Je vais essayer ça aujourd'hui...
Merci beaucoup.

JLM

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h21 ----------

Je viens d'essayer (comment résister ?)

Ma config: BBox2 et Airport Extreme Dual Band

Cela ne fonctionne pas, l'Airport Extreme démarre un dialogue sans fin avec la BBox pour obtenir une adresse IP qui ne vient jamais.

Peut-être une option oubliée dans le texte, je vais plonger là-dedans aujourd'hui parce que quand même on doit être très près de la config correcte.

JLM


----------



## Lepeer (15 Juillet 2010)

Voilà, testé et ça à l'air de marcher! Le voyant accès à mon Mac est vert 
Je testerai la connexion de l'extérieur demain...


Donc B-Box2 en pur bridge, PPoE et réseau géré par l'Airport Extreme, et la TV marche toujours


----------



## jethro2009 (15 Juillet 2010)

Et bien vous avez de la chance !

Moi il me semble avoir essayé tout ce que la combinatoire permet... et je ne suis jamais tombé sur le bon paramétrage. J'ai eu de l'aide du site que vous m'aviez indiqué, j'ai trouvé une page Belgacom (si si...) où simplement on disable le Wan PPPoe et, disent-ils, cela marche.

Rien ne fonctionne finalement et je suis revenu au setup classique. Je vais sans doute revoir la question demain, mais pour aujourd'hui cela suffit...

Merci de vos renseignements,
JLM


----------



## Lepeer (15 Juillet 2010)

J'ai fait exactement ceci:
- Advanced Settings -> Network Interfaces -> Edit Wan PPPoE
 cliquer sur le bouton Settings -> Underlying connection -> Sélectionner Lan Bridge, valider

Puis éteindre et rallumer la B-Box2 avec le bouton

Puis configurer l'Airport (onglet internet) en Connexion via PPoE avec user@SKYNET, mot de passe, dans l'onglet TCP/IP les serveurs DNS de skynet, Activer le DHCP dans l'onglet en choisisssant un range différent de la B Box (10.0 par exemple) et vérifier que dans l'onglet NAT le NAT-PMP est bien activé...

Metter à jour et ça a marché...


----------



## jethro2009 (15 Juillet 2010)

J'essaie de suite !


----------



## Lepeer (15 Juillet 2010)

Je viens de faire un essai via une connexion 3G, j'arrive bien sur mon Mac, autant en connexion écran qu'en AFP


----------



## jethro2009 (15 Juillet 2010)

Ça marche !

Un grand merci pour votre clairvoyance... il ne nous reste plus qu'à essayer tout cela.

Bonne soirée,
JLM


----------



## Lepeer (16 Juillet 2010)

Avec plaisir, et merci également!


----------



## signum (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,  J'ai essayé la config et cela ne marche pas!
Avez-vous dans network de la BBOX 2 un onglet LAN BRIDGE???
De votre manière, le logo internet de la BBOX est il désactivé ou activé?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## jlyser (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis souvent en déplacement et je voulais donc utiliser l'application "Acces a mon mac".
Mais voila je ne trouve pas le logiciel sur mon mac....

Quelqu'un peu m'aider? 

Merci encore


----------

